# flying my white fantail pigeon



## tommyJG (Jan 14, 2016)

i just bought a beautiful white fantail pigeon, im planning on flying her after she makes the loft her home. (she's a squeaker) my question is: is it safe to let her out? i only have two pigeons including her. I'm guessing she ain't a fast flyer so hawks could get to her. but anyway im hoping i can let her out. is there any posibility that i could let her out or is it just to dangerous? also my other bird is a roller, he is quite smaller than the fantail (i don't know their gender) i don't plan on breeding them. i just bought to different breeds cause i like em both. any advise would help thanx!! 

also should i let them both out at the same time, or should i do it separately??


----------



## 95SPORTSTER (Jun 30, 2011)

Welcome to the wonderful world of pigeons. If you value your fantail don't let it out of the aviary fantails can't fly fast or long and would be an easy target for a hungry hawk. As for the roller while they are a flying breed one by itself is also a good target for a hawk. I would recommend that you read through this site and enjoy your bird's


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Agree with the advice given. Fantails aren't flying breed ,rather fancy and show pigeons.
can you pls post a pic of your birds?


----------



## tommyJG (Jan 14, 2016)

kiddy said:


> Agree with the advice given. Fantails aren't flying breed ,rather fancy and show pigeons.
> can you pls post a pic of your birds?


These are my birds, nothing special. Hoping to learn from my mistakes to have a better flock later. Can you tell the age aproximately? i know they're babies, but the fantail doesn't squeak much, so im guessing he's older. i don't know what breed the black one is, the petshop guy told me it is a roller...???


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

2 pigeons aren't safe if let outside. Safer in a flock. And as you said yourself, fantails cannot fly well enough to escape a hawk. Why would you let it out? Build them an aviary to go outside in where they will be safe.


----------



## christispigeons (May 28, 2015)

Please don't fly your fantail or the other one alone. Build them a loft to exercise and sun in. I can't tell you how HORRIBLE it is to watch a hawk carrying one of your birds away! And I fly in a flock of 20 (now 18)  
I now also have, in addition to my homers, Frillbacks to enjoy and NOT fly! 
Pigeons are a wonderful hobby. May of us become obsessed and it becomes much more than a hobby. But you have to learn, study and take much time becoming familiar with what breeds will work for you. These innocent birds depend on you to keep them safe, healthy, happy and loved. Its a big commitment and a lot of work, but well worth it!


----------

